# coping - skate park context



## RO.G.translator

Hello, anyone interested in technical stuff?

I'm translating a document about cost estimation of a skate park and there are lots of technical specifications. Some of my terminological problems are: quarter pipe, funbox (flat) with grindbox, bank ramp, grind bench, flat rail, riding surface, coping. All these elements are parts of the skate park assembly. What I've noticed is that there is little Romanian terminology in this particular subject - (rolling) skate, and there is a rather teenagers' jargon full of English borrowings, as far as I could read in texts on this subject (which appears to normally characterise the Romanian teens who all know English...).

Here's some context:

"The *riding surface* is made of waterproof plywood (min. 18mm thick), covered with a 6mm composite, on curved elements from 9mm plywood and 6mm composite."

And some of my attempt:
"Suprafaţa de rulare??? este alcătuită din placaj hidrofug (minim 18mm grosime), acoperită cu un compozit de 6mm, pe elemente curbate din placaj de 9mm grosime şi compozit de 6mm."

Thank you for your help!


----------



## farscape

riding surface - pistă (sau suprafaţă de rulare)

Later,


----------



## Miutzu

"coping" cred că s-ar putea traduce "muchii"
http://47photo.wordpress.com/2007/10/02/coping-curve/


----------



## RO.G.translator

Multumesc.

Da, coping = muchie este o solutie, cel putin in contextul pe care l-am avut.


----------

